# Door Panel Removal



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Im gonna be taking the door panels off to get a better look at the doors and the amount of rust underneath, the door panels are in good shape on my 68 and i would really like to not break them can anyone give me a few pointers about removing them so i can not break them thank you :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You need two tools. One to remove the retaining clip from behind the window cranks and another(trim pad removal tool) to pop out the clips that attach the door panel to the door. Both are cheap and can be bought at your local auto parts dealer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...also remove the arm rests before removing the door panel.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

And make sure you put the water shields back on!!


----------



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds good thank you


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Once you have the window crank, door handle and arm rest off. You remove the 4 screws on the bottom and then use the forked tool for popping the clips out of the plastic holders along the 2 sides. After that, it still won't just come off. You need to press the panel outward at the very top edge to disengage the lock tabs up there while lifting up a little and it will come off. Oh, yeah, take the lock knob off too...


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

dont forget the screw driver


----------

